# Low AMH- Poor responder



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am currently doing my first cycle of IVF, which is showing very poor response. at my appointment today, I had one follicle on one my left ovary, which is at 12 and 1/2 mm and one follicle at 5mm and one follicle on the right at 4/5mm. I have had a scan this morning and been told to continue my menopur  (375)until my scan on Wednesday and if the follicle has grown, then possibly have E.C on Friday. I have already had the donor speech, but we don,t want to go down that route. my menopur was upped from 300 iu to 375 and this seems to be the highest dose that the clinic prescribe.
I am just crushed  
We have been trying for a baby for 10 years and had just resolved our problem with male factor issues, when I found out that I have low AMH (3.79) my antral follicle count was 5 and my FSH was 7.8. has anybody had any positive stories or been in this same situation?
I am 38 years old, soon to be 39 and it seems that the clock has run out for me.


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Maire2012 - Sending you a big     

I can't really give you any positive feedback (sorry) but I do know what it is like to suddenly be told that your antral follicle count is only 5 and your AMH low! However, there are people on the site who have gone on to have healthy pregnancies so all hope is not lost. Remember you only need 1 good looking eggie!!

Good luck x


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Mazza


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Marie,

Sorry about your low AMH diagnosis  it is not an easy thing to take it. I found out about my low reserve almost a year ago. I was very chocked to find out that my AMH was just 3.44 and had a AFC of 6   I was 32 and was told that it's really low for my age. But i was very very lucky to get PG after my second IVF cycle  now im just praying that everything goes well  . On my successful cycle I had a poor response and only had 3 follies on my pre EC scan, so did not feel positive at all, but it did work against all odds. There is many success stories here on FF where ladies with even lower AMH than yours got PG  

There is a thread for low AMH girls, have a look there if you want, the ladies there are very knowledgeable and helpful  

Best of luck   

Xx


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Lola,

It is a shocker, and I appreciate how hard it must have been for you as you are only 32, but I am very pleased to see that you have a BFP! well done


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.    This is such a heartbreaking journey - please come and have a look on the Poor Responders board - some fabulous positive stories in there and words of wisdom:

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there Maire2012,

I haven't offiicially introduced myself on FF yet or told my story, but i have just read yours and wanted to reply to you.
When my DH and myself had all the necessary tests, we found small problem with male factor (but workable), it was mainly down to me. Only one ovary working, 5 follicle count (other one damged by ovarian cyst), blocked fallopian tubes, AMH 1.69 and FSH >12 I am 40 years old.
Our consultant recommended two things for me, DHEA 25mg 3 times a day (it has been researched to improve ovarian response and decrease FSH levels, but isn't a recognisable treatment plan) and 3 cycle Natural Cycle IVF. He felt that with my low AMH, conventional IVF wouldn't help me and would probably produce a poor response. Whilst I hope that it won't be the case for you, and that your meds kick in and give you a better response, it may be worth reading up on. Are you having NHS or private, if you don't mind me asking?
Anyway, my point is to give you hope. With my poor AMH and low follicle count, I had my first EC last week and got one egg which is now on ice! Its early, early days for us and still a long journey ahead, but it has given me a small spark of hope where I had almost given up on it a few months ago.
I hope that this gives you encouragement, in the meantime, good luck with your treatment and hope it brings you good news xx
Barbs1971


----------

